# Ryobi or Porter Cable Table saw



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

Steven B said:


> I've got a old craftsman that's a little hard to make good accurate cuts with medium size pieces, plus it doesn't have any safety devices on it. So I'm looking to get a new one.
> My budget is kinda small for a new a table saw, $300. I've narrowed my choices down to the Ryobi RTS30 and the Porter Cable at Lowes. They're both sell for $300, both have wheeled stand and both have the same safety features.
> From the specs the Ryobi has a bigger table, which I like and I've got a local HD. But my gut tells me the Porter Cable might be a better quality product, but from what I've read lately Stanley is suppose to be down grading their quality.
> So I'm lost on which one to get.
> ...


 
I've had two Ryobi saws, the BTS 20 and 21... The 20 wasn't a bad little saw. Did have a nasty habit of the blade shifting a bit when it wound up throwing my fence setting off. Bought the BTS 21 and, after a year, couldn't find any redeeming characteristics so went with the Ridgid 4510. I've seen the BTS 30 and it looks pretty decent but haven't really taken a close look. I have looked at the PC but was comparing it to the 4512 which isn't a fair comparison. Might be able to snare a higher end saw off Craigs List or an estate sale or somewhere in the used market. I'm also big on using the Reconditioned market but lately those prices have been creeping up to about 80% of new. I used to be able to get recons at 50-75% new. 
Good Luck.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I second the used saw---if you have the time to wait---

Check out the DeWalt saws---a bit higher in price but a fine small saw.

Do you need it to be portable? The bigger the saw table the safer the saw.

I have a DeWalt for the truck and a big saw with an outfeed table for the shop.


----------



## Steven B (Sep 22, 2011)

My plan is to convert my cman saw into a stationary saw & get a portable saw. The cman isn't very portable at all. 
I can save about $50 on the ryobi if i go with the Cpo version. Ridgid is $200 extra and I really don't have the extra funds for it. Can't find any local mobile saws on eBay or cl. 
I'm currently building some melamine pull out shelfs so I'm looking at getting one next week.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You should be able to pick up a decent used saw on Craig's List. I've seen Delta contractor saws within your budget. There are times they just don't show up for a while. I had a Delta portable for a few years and the motor went on it. I took it apart and the commutor(sp?) was worn out. Tossed it and bought an Hitachi with a plastic base. Not a good idea to carry in the truck.
Looking at the Bosch GTS1031. It has a skeletonized aluminum tubular base. Retails(according to Tools Of The Trade) for $399.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

Steven B said:


> My plan is to convert my cman saw into a stationary saw & get a portable saw. The cman isn't very portable at all.
> I can save about $50 on the ryobi if i go with the Cpo version. Ridgid is $200 extra and I really don't have the extra funds for it. Can't find any local mobile saws on eBay or cl.
> I'm currently building some melamine pull out shelfs so I'm looking at getting one next week.


HI - I just looked at that BTS30 on the CPO website. Looks like they went with toolless blade guard/kickback pawl/splitter changes. Parts look very much like the Ridgid system. Not a huge surprise as they are both under the same corporate umbrella. Anyway, that was a major issue I had with the BTS 20, not the biggest but a big one. I don't believe the Porter Cable I looked at offered that feature. :thumbsup:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Never owned either but I've used both and not table saws but hand tools. Ryobi, for being considered a cheaper tool, has never let me down. Porter has.


----------



## rubberhead (Mar 3, 2011)

Doc Holliday said:


> Never owned either but I've used both and not table saws but hand tools. Ryobi, for being considered a cheaper tool, has never let me down. Porter has.


I was just about to say the opposite. :wink:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Overall I'd say that Ryobi even feels definitively cheaper but I can't say that they'll fail.


----------



## rock16 (May 14, 2010)

I bought two of the Ryobi tables saws for a job that involved ripping lots and lots of fiber cement panels. The idea was they were cheap and could be considered disposable and the good saws could stay on the trucks and not be destroyed.
Those two saws lasted way longer than I expected and they were abused pretty good on commercial jobsites. I was impressed by them and I am no Ryobi fan.
So my list of OK Ryobi tools is now the table saw and impact driver.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

rock16 said:


> ripping lots and lots of fiber cement panels.


*cough* *cough* …………I won’t even ask. :laughing:


----------



## Steven B (Sep 22, 2011)

I ended up getting the porter cable & installed a 80t cmt blade for melamine. 
Assembly was straight forward. Cuts the melamine great.
I did more searching & more people liked the pc then the ryobi.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Glad to hear that you like it--Be safe and figure out a nice outfeed table---be careful and have fun.---Mike---


----------



## Oh-Fudge (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for the follow-up, Steven!


----------



## Steven B (Sep 22, 2011)

No problem.:thumbsup:


----------

